# Frontier Trans/Diff Service



## custom10 (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi All

So I am planing to do my own service on the auto trans, transfer case and diffs on my 06 Nismo Crew. Want to switch over to synthetic lubes all around. Planned on dropping the pan on the tranny and changing the filter (assuming that there is one to change?). Some one told that that I can bring it in for a clean flush proceedure which negates the need for changing the filter, some type of special cleaner is pumped in via a machine. I had never heard of such device. Would I be better off just to drop the pan and change the filter as per usual? the proceedure is costly. 

Also can someone recommend a good trans fluid as well as the correct type for both the trans, case and diffs, do I need a posi additive in my locking diff? and is there any thing else I need to ensure I get right.

Any input would be great, I have 130 thousand Klm on this truck and it may be long over due cause I don't know when it was last done, just bought the truck so want to get this done asap., buy the way it is a great truck, could not be happier with it since I took off the Perelli Scorpions and went to a P metric toyo AT what a difference

Thanks All
TJ


----------



## cavemanjoe (May 18, 2011)

From everything I've read it's perfectly fine just to drop the pan and change the filter then top off the tranny fluid, I'm not quite sure about all the new flushing machines or adding to many weird chemicals to the transmission. If you check out the frontier forum there was a great thread on changing differential(front and rear) fluid and the transfer case fluid also.

For fluids I use Amsoil, works really well, is a good synthetic, and I'm pushing just over 100,000 miles and still going strong. Most gear oils say they're limited slip compatible, but when in doubt check the owners manual and see if it says to use anything. Mine didn't say anything but I used a sliplock addittive from amsoil just in case.

For fluid types specific for your vehicle you can check the owners manual, in mine I used a 90 gear oil in the front differential, a 140 in the rear(I have the m226 same as the titan), atf in the transfer case, and a GL-4 90 weight in the trannsmission(6 speed manual).

If you have any other questions you can always check out the frontier forum, everyone usually responds pretty fast.


----------



## hugojose (Aug 17, 2006)

As far as I know any dealer or oil change store would only flush the fluid because it takes a few minutes. They never change any filter, so they would say anything. Additionally, dealers may not, but any other outfit would put 'any' fluid in the tranny (read chapest)

All that said, I have a 2000 and dropped the pan and screen was pretty much clean. I put Nissan Fluid for not researching alternatives.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

With the tranny, I would use nothing but Nissan Type "S" (which replaced type "J") ATF, which is a synthetic ATF. I believe Valvoline Maxlife ATF and Castrol Multi-import ATF can be used, but personally, I would stick with the genuine Nissan ATF. I also wouldn't bother with dropping the pan, rather just removing the drain plug, drain the fluid and refilling. You'll probably replace about 4-1/2 qts. of the approx. 10 qt. capapcity doing it this way. Nissan trannies typically don't use a filter, just a screen, with the thinking that if there's enough debris in the fluid to clog the screen, then you don't need a service...you need a trans overhaul. If you think about it, they're right! A trans flush machine will replace more of the old fluid, so long as they'll use the proper fluid. 

For the front diff, which only holds 1-3/4 pints, Nissan specs. API GL-5 80W90. 

For the rear diff, which holds 4-1/4 pints, Nissan specs API GL-5 synthetic 75W90 for all models EXCEPT Off-Road or 6 sprd. M/T models. For those models, API GL-5 synthetic 75W140 gear oil is specified.


----------



## cavemanjoe (May 18, 2011)

custom10 said:


> Hi All
> 
> So I am planing to do my own service on the auto trans, transfer case and diffs on my 06 Nismo Crew. Want to switch over to synthetic lubes all around. Planned on dropping the pan on the tranny and changing the filter (assuming that there is one to change?). Some one told that that I can bring it in for a clean flush proceedure which negates the need for changing the filter, some type of special cleaner is pumped in via a machine. I had never heard of such device. Would I be better off just to drop the pan and change the filter as per usual? the proceedure is costly.
> 
> ...


I just put some videos changing the differential and transfer case fluids on youtube if you think it might help. Look up "transfer case oil change on 2007 Nissan Frontier", Should go right to it.


----------

